
UK politician apologises for hacking rival's website - boffinism
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-politics-43694295
======
boffinism
> The newspaper quoted an anonymous Tory HQ source who said Mrs Badenoch had
> gained access to Ms Harman's website by guessing a password rather than
> "real hacking".

